# What's a onesie ?????



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi 
I wondered what a onesie is as I read it on a reply to a post that they used one when their furbaby was neutered. Is it a baby vest with poppers underneath? Is it a good idea to use them so they can't get at the stitches after being neutered. JoJo has been booked in to be done :w00t: on 31 October and I really don't like the cone as Alfie was more stressed over the cone than the op :shocked: So I am trying to find a way of covering the stitches other, than use the cone. Also, I read that a belly band is useful for this. If I use a belly band could I just cover the stitches over and allow JoJo to pee as normal with it on as I don't want him to think its ok to pee around the house as he is soooooo good at doing his business outside he will also use a pee pad if necessary :thumbsup:

Please, if anyone can help I would be really grateful. Thank you x x


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A onesie is those little t-shirts for babies with the snaps on the bottom. For Tyler's neuter, I bought a three pack of preemie onesies at a kids/babies shop. They're very cheap. I then cut out a place for his tail and he wore it and never went for his stitches. You do have to open the snaps and roll that part underneath when you want him to go to the bathroom. It worked out great. I would think that a belly band might be a bit tight around where the incision was to stay on.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A onesie is a little shirt for infants that snaps at the crotch in between the legs. It works well for neuters because it covers the sutures but is not too tight against the skin so proper airflow can still circulate around the area and also keeps them from being able to lick the incision. You have to take it off every time they go potty, though.

A belly band would not be a good idea. Air couldn't circulate around the incision and the material might rub and irritate it from being so close to the skin. He cloud also pee in it which would be awful.

The other option is to use a cone...they really aren't that bad.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you're in England! I didn't know what a onesie was at first too (I'm in Ireland) but yeah, it's a baby vest


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you for the advise, I will buy some for JoJo they sound like a really good idea and you are right about the airflow needing to circulate to allow the healing process. A 'onesie' is not an expression I've heard of but cute name for a vest or t shirt for a skinbaby.....or furbaby :aktion033: x x


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Be careful w/a onesie as Kitzel had sutures that dissolve & he licked the onsie until it was wet enough to dissolve some of his sutures! I had to put him back into the cone. This summer in the US I purchased a soft collar for his surgery which I think will be much more comfy!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Paxton's surgery was one week ago. He didn't wear a onesie or a cone. He wears a belly band in the house but it did not cover his incisions (he had two). The top layer of his incisions were glued. He never bothered them at all. I just checked him a little while ago and both incisions look great- almost hard to see just a week post-op.

When I asked our vet about using a cone, he said he didn't think it would be necessary. In our case, he was correct.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

For me the onesie was a godsend when I had Mia and Leo done. Here is little Leo recovering from his neuter operation in his onesie. By the 3rd day, they didn't even realize it was on and I rolled it up to their belly. For me, honeslty, it worked so well. I wish you the best. I hope Ana does as well.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Orla said:


> I see you're in England! I didn't know what a onesie was at first too (I'm in Ireland) but yeah, it's a baby vest


Hi Orla
Just the Irish sea between us its not far at all, I'm in Liverpool..... everyone from Liverpool has Irish blood in them :thumbsup:. My grandparents are from Ireland. Your Milo is gorge a real cutie x x


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Be careful w/a onesie as Kitzel had sutures that dissolve & he licked the onsie until it was wet enough to dissolve some of his sutures! I had to put him back into the cone. This summer in the US I purchased a soft collar for his surgery which I think will be much more comfy!


I will ask about a soft collar. Alfie seemed traumatized with his standard collar on that's why i'm looking for alternatives. Thank you x x


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Paxton's surgery was one week ago. He didn't wear a onesie or a cone. He wears a belly band in the house but it did not cover his incisions (he had two). The top layer of his incisions were glued. He never bothered them at all. I just checked him a little while ago and both incisions look great- almost hard to see just a week post-op.
> 
> When I asked our vet about using a cone, he said he didn't think it would be necessary. In our case, he was correct.


Hi I hope Paxton is feeling loads better now. Hope JoJo recovers quickly. Alfie seemed to take ages to pick up after his op, but its worth it and I'm sure they don't remember. :w00t: x x


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

allheart said:


> For me the onesie was a godsend when I had Mia and Leo done. Here is little Leo recovering from his neuter operation in his onesie. By the 3rd day, they didn't even realize it was on and I rolled it up to their belly. For me, honeslty, it worked so well. I wish you the best. I hope Ana does as well.
> 
> View attachment 98067



I think Leo looks so cute in his onesie. It was your reply I read about the onesies :biggrin: They sound great I'm going to inquire about the soft collars too. x x


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

BeautyBoy said:


> I think Leo looks so cute in his onesie. It was your reply I read about the onesies :biggrin: They sound great I'm going to inquire about the soft collars too. x x


Whatever you feel is best for your baby, by all means do. Boys do really well with their neuter (as do girls, just takes an extra week to heal), but honestly whatever works for your baby, that's what you do. I wish you all the best. It's a scarey time I know, but you will feel so much better when your baby is back home in your loving arms and care. :wub:


----------

